# No matter what i have done, he isnt willing to work it out i feel used



## shar (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been in a relationship for nine years with what i thought was a great man and someone who would stand by me through thick and thin. I found out different the hard way. We bought a house, business, and actually there has never been anyone who has made me laugh, smile or hurt the the way i have with this man. He was my best friend and he always seemed to believe in me and my abilities more than i did myself at times. He brought out the best in me. I started to use Methanphetamines why? im not sure, but i was, and it showed. I did some things i never would have done to him if i hadnt been under the influence of this drug, I sold some of his things so i could function and support my habit, which i might add, i have replaced some of them and im trying to make ammends and replace the other things as well. I put myself into treatment and offered at home urine tests at anytime he wanted, and passed them all. I gave up my cell phone and attrend aa and na meetings regularly, and am accountable for my actions. I feel horrable about the things i did but am doing EVERYTHING i can to continue to be healthy and stay sober, yet its not good enough. I had been doing well and was at home one day and unexpectedly was served with anti harrassemnt paperwork from a friend of his through the courts to vacate the home and not return. Keep in mind i was and had been clean and treatment i have been involved in for a long time. i regularly asked him if our relationship was okay and what did he need me to do for him to help us, or him where are relationship was concerned/ his response was nothing its just going to take time, keep doing what your doing we ll get through this somehow. WE had had this discussion the night previous to me being served, i found out he had the papers in the truck that nightso he lied to me. I have lost a business i worked hard for, which was my place of employment before we purchased, i had a bussiness liscense w both of our names on it and worked for 5 months thinking we were partners only to find out the day the papers were to be signed that he didnt love me anymore and then he fired me from my job. I have lost everything and i mean everything, he has everything, and uses my addiction for the reason he has continued to do the things to me that he is. Addiction is a disease, i dont believe its wrong to have it, but to give into it and not get treatment would be wrong, and i have done all that i can. I feel abandoned by someone i would have given my life for, is that wrong? im depressed everyday and i cant seem to pick up my head, i scared and it doesnt help when he says to me (do you think we could still have sex but with no strings attached???? help me i have moved to a dumpy house with no water and its freezing here, i get unemploymentr but its not enoug. he coyuld care less


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

why did you let him have everything? can you get a lawyer and fight? and no - it is NOT okay to have sex with the guy. He's just using you.


----------



## shar (Nov 7, 2010)

i didnt have any choice in the matter about letting him have everything, i found out he had transfered All of the money into a seperate account and i didnt have access to any of the money. I have gone to several lawyers and they want money up front i dont have any money, i have tried pro bono or contingant fee and i cant get anything there either. i guess what i have a hard time with is how can and why would someone use someone else that way especially when its someone you loved at one time? i wont be sleeping with him again thank you so much


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

shar said:


> i didnt have any choice in the matter about letting him have everything, i found out he had transfered All of the money into a seperate account and i didnt have access to any of the money. I have gone to several lawyers and they want money up front i dont have any money, i have tried pro bono or contingant fee and i cant get anything there either. i guess what i have a hard time with is how can and why would someone use someone else that way especially when its someone you loved at one time? i wont be sleeping with him again thank you so much


Methanphetamines brings depression. It's better you quit this addiction. He wanted to cut the money source, so you can't buy drugs. When he sees hopes in you, he would come back to you.
Tell him you won't touch the drug anymore and you're remorseful. He would help you out.


----------

